# TRION - Probleme mit Standortbestätigungs- und Münzsperre Mails (GMX.DE und WEB.DE)!



## Vedek (26. April 2015)

Aktuell gibt es wohl seit WOCHEN(!) Probleme mit dem Empfang von Emails (Standortbestätigung, Münzsperre) wenn man eine Email-Adresse bei GMX.DE hat (Kann auch sein, dass es WEB.DE und die ganze *United Internet AG - Gruppe *betrifft).

 

Die ersten Meldungen zu diesem Problem gab es schon vor ca. 4 WOCHEN! (24.03.15):

http://foren.riftgame.de/feedback-fehlermeldungen/bugreports-technische-diskussionen/34633-bekomme-kein-authentifizierungscode.html

 

Bei ArcheAge gibt es hier auch schon diverse Beschwerden:

*http://archeage-online.de/forum/showthread.php?7045-Authentifizierungscode-frustet-extrem*

 

Dabei ist es egal ob man sich in seinen Account per Browser oder GLYPH einloggt. Im off. Forum meldet sich kein Offizieller zu diesem Thema und Tickets wurden bei mir auch munter "ignoriert".

 

Scheint wohl bei Trion mittlerweile drunter und drüber zu gehen :/ Schade, ich war RIFT/Trion-FAN der ersten Stunde, aber scheint so als hätten die Kritiker hier wohl alle leider doch recht gehabt.

 

Kann das Problem hier ggf. noch wer mit GMX.DE-Adresse bestätigen?

 

Wie gesagt betreffen sollte es ALLE Spiele von Trion (Rift, Defiance, Trove, Archeage) inkl. Glyph-Launcher


----------



## Vedek (27. April 2015)

Das ganze wurde mir nun auch vom Support offiziell bestätigt:

 


Vielen Dank, dass du uns bezüglich deiner Schwierigkeiten beim Login in deinen Glyph-Account oder mit der RIFT Münzsperre kontaktiert hast. *Wir arbeiten mit deinem E-Mail-Provider (gmx.de/web.de) an einer Lösung dieses Problems, können jedoch derzeit noch kein Datum oder einen Zeitpunkt abschätzen, wann die Schwierigkeiten behoben sein werden.** Falls du dich in deinen Account einloggen möchtest, bevor das Problem mit deinem E-Mail-Provider behoben wurde, raten wir dir, einen der folgenden Schritte auszuprobieren:*


Falls du dich in deinen Glyph-Account einloggen kannst, und die Antworten zu deinen Sicherheitsfragen weißt, kannst du die E-Mail-Adresse deines Accounts hier selbst ändern:
	 
Antworte uns auf dieses Ticket mit einer E-Mail-Adresse, welche nicht bei gmx oder web.de ist und die du mit deinem Account verbinden möchtest, damit wir diese Änderung an deinem Account durchführen können. Teile uns dazu außerdem bitte möglichst viele der folgenden Informationen mit, um zu bestätigen, dass du der Besitzer des Accounts bist:
	a. Antwort auf Sicherheitsfrage 1 -
	b. Antwort auf Sicherheitsfrage 2 -
	c. Gespeichertes Geburtsdatum:
	d. Spiel-Produktschlüssel:
	e. Vor- und Nachname:
	f. Falls Kreditkarte: letzte 4 Ziffern:
	g. Falls Paypal: E-Mail-Adresse:
	h. Rechnungsadresse:
	i. Account-Erstellungsdatum:
	j. IP-Adresse (besuche dazu whatismyip.com):
	k. Charaktername(n):
	l. Im Account gespeichertes Herkunftsland:
	 
*Kontaktiere den Kunden-Support deines E-Mail-Providers und bitte darum, dass keine E-Mails von @trionworlds.com / @triongames.com blockiert werden*.

 

Das Problem exisitert laut Foren seit mind. 4 Wochen und betrifft die Provider gmx.de und web.de! Eine Lösung ist derzeit immer noch nicht greifbar ... echt kein gutes Zeichen. Trion schein wohl nur noch auf Sparflamme zu operieren :/


----------



## Nexilein (27. April 2015)

Ich bin zwar kein großer Trion Fan, aber in diesem Fall sehe ich da wirklich keinen Grund für Bashing:

Das problem tritt bei diversen Spielen immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Web.de und GMX auf. Wenn, dann kochen also alle auf Sparflamme; wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass ganz einfach die SPAM-Policy der Provider Schuld hat...


----------



## longsheep (27. April 2015)

Ja, ich kenne das Problem auch.

 

Mein Sohnemann bekam eine Authentifikator eMail zugeschickt, an seine Web.de Mail. Ebenso wie bei GMX kommt die natürlich auch nicht an. Ticket eröffnet, nach einer Woche kam eine Reaktion: man würde empfehlen eine alternative eMail bei GMail anzulegen und den Account darauf umzustellen. Grundsätzlich ja kein Problem, dummerweise erwartet man aber den Code zu dem Spiel, in diesem Falle Trove, das mein Junge seit der Beta spielt, um den Zugang eindeutig zu identifizieren.

 

Nun kann er aber gar nicht mehr in seinen Account einloggen, da er erst mal die Authentifikator Nummer eingeben muss. Ist ja klar, das man so einen Code permanent im Kopf hat.

 

Diese Angelegenheit zieht sich seit drei Wochen. Nach einer Woche kommt mal eine Antwort, die stets dasselbe erwartet. Man kommt sich vor wie Sysiphos.


----------



## Nexilein (28. April 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach scheitert das in der Regel am Greylisting, und das kann man mit ein bisschen Glück selber umgehen:

Einfach über einen Zeitraum von 15 bis 60 Minuten immer wieder neue Passwörter anfordern. Also nicht 20 mal hintereinander ein Passwort anfordern und dann warten, sondern schön im 5 Minuten-Takt; dann kommt nach Ablauf der Sperrfrist bei Web.de meistens eine der Mails durch.


----------



## Vedek (29. April 2015)

@Nexilein

Naja, das war auch mehr als Information gedacht inkl. einer kleinen (noch nicht mal beleidigenden) persönliche Meinung, also noch lange kein "Bashing". (Hat sich aber mit aktuellem Stand der Dinge bei mir nun geändert! *g*)

Ich bin fast seit Stunde 1 (anfangs 1 Jahr lang begeisterter) Kunde bei Trion, habe Rift ziemlich "intensiv" gespielt, weiss also wovon ich Rede und habe Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter. Abgesehen davon spiele ich seit fast 20 Jahren MMOs/MMORPGS (DAOC, EQ2, GW2, SWTOR, Rift, und wie sie alles heissen) und IMMER nur mit meinen GMX-Adresse. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt bisher in keinem Spiel Probleme mit den GMX-Adressen. Bis auf die letzten Wochen/Monate immer mal wieder ausschließlich mit Spielen von Trion. Im off. Forum wirds auch mehr oder weniger "ignoriert".

 

Deinen Vorschlag das Greylisting zu umgehen hab ich mittlerweile auch probiert (GMX), brachte aber leider keinen Erfolg.

 

@Topic

Mein Ticket und auch das von 5 weiteren Guildmates die ebenfalls alle bei GMX sind vom letzten Donnerstag/Freitag her immer noch lösungsfrei. Wir haben alle durchaus Erfahrung mit dem Support von TRION und wussten vorab, dass eine Änderung der eMail-Adresse die wohl derzeit einzige Möglichkeit ist und das man dafür den Support (inkl. Sicherheitsfragen/Antworten und weiterer Daten zwecks Authentifizierung) kontaktieren muss. Also haben wir ALLE direkt im ERSTEN Ticket auch diese Informationen inkl. einer neuen eMail-Adresse auf die man ändern soll mitgeteilt.

 

Die ERSTE Antwort vom Trion-Support kam nach einem Tag, wie sich nachträglich durch vergleiche heraustellt nur ein 0815-Texbaustein mit o.g. Antwort. Der als Lösungsmöglichkeit bietet, dass wir die o.g. Informationen zur Authentifizierung doch bitte zusenden sollen inkl. neuer eMail-Adresse und das sie anbieten diese zu ändern. Nochmal, diese Informationen waren bereits im Ursprungsticket vorhanden, man hätte also DIREKT statt diesem Textbaustein einfach die Adresse ändern können. Ich habe also diese Informationen direkt nochmal genannt als Antwort, passiert ist bis HEUTE noch nichts (Ticket offen) und Account nicht zugänglich. Bei den Guildmates ist es exakt das gleiche, alle Accounts noch zu und Tickets seit Tagen antwortlos und offen.

 

Zusammengefasst, dass Ticket wurde schlichtweg NICHT gelesen, sonst hätte man ja gesehen das alle Informationen bereits vorhanden waren und dass es für dieses Problem schon einen 0815-Texbaustein gibt, macht das ganze auch nicht besser ... Früher zu Anfangszeiten von Rift war der Support (und da war weitaus mehr los auf den Servern, die waren schlichtweg voll) 1A, ich hatte stets eine Antwort inkl. Lösung, innerhalb von STUNDEN. Ich kann also auch ruhigen gewissens aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen sagen, dass der Support bei Trion auf Sparflamme arbeitet.

 

*EDIT: *

TAG 7 - Samstag - 02.05.2015 - Tickets unbeantwortet/unbearbeitet - Accounts alle immer noch unzugänglich


----------



## Lexine (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls 3 Wochen vergebens auf eine Email von Trion gewartet.

Gestern nachmittag bin ich dann über deren Support-Seite im LiveChat gelandet und nachdem ich 4 Fragen beantwortet hatte bekam ich den Pin

und konnte wieder einloggen. Ich bekam dann noch den Hinweis mir doch eine Email z.B. bei Gmail zuzulegen um das "Problem"

langfristig zu lösen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2015)

Ich nehme mal an die Mails werden aus irgendeimem Grund bouncen. Sowas kann viele verschiedene Gründe haben.

Die änderung der Mailadresse ist isofern eine pragmatische Lösung.


----------



## Vedek (3. Mai 2015)

@Lexine

Ja den habe ich auch versucht zu erreichen. Aber das ist leider auch nicht so einfach oder ich war zu den falschen Zeiten oder mit der falschen Sprache (eingeschränkt) "eingeloggt".

 

 

@TOPIC

So, nachdem es vom DE-Ticket-Support nach einer Woche immer noch keine Hilfe oder Lösung gab, hier mal die LÖSUNG wie man es am besten macht:

Hier im englisch-sprachigen Forum melden: http://forums.riftgame.com/technical-discussions/tech-support/458794-no-authentication-email.html

*Im Thread* gebt ihr mal *GM Fasti* eure Ticketnummer, ggf. noch eine kleine englische Übersetzung dazu.

*NACH 10 MIN! war ALLES erledigt! Email-Adresse geändert und vollen Zugang zu meinem Account.*

 

Fragt mich bitte keiner warum und wofür es einen DE-Ticket-Support gibt. Den kann man offenbar komplett ignorieren, da ist es einfacher und schneller wenn man sich selbst per google-translate + Hirn + deutschen Satzbau ein schlechtes englisch-sprachiges Ticket zusammentackert. Mag zwar ggf. sein, dass die sich dann vor lachen auf dem Boden kringeln, aber letzendlich wissen sie doch was man will und der Lösung ist man erheblich näher, anstatt sich in deutsch an den DE-Ticket-Support zu wenden ...

 

Auch mir wurde als langfristige Lösung der Tipp gegeben eine internationale eMail-Adresse zu nehmen (Hotmail, Outlook.de, Live, GMail usw.). Da ich aber eigene Domains inkl. eigenem Server habe kann ich auch getrost meine eigenen DE-Adressen nutzen.


----------



## 0815und1704 (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem ist allerdings, man muss ein Mindestlevel für den Charakter haben, bevor man in den Foren von Trion überhaupt irgendetwas machen kann.


----------



## Korgor (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

das Problem besteht weiterhin.

 

Habe letzte Woche wieder mit meinem alten Account begonnen.

Natürlich mit Münzsperre, was ich auch umgehend den GM´s mitgeteilt habe.

Das Ende vom Lied war allerdings, dass ich meine GMX Adresse austauschen musste.

 

Nach 8 Monaten noch immer die selben Probleme...

Da wird sich wohl nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2016)

Es liegt eher nicht an Trion, sondern an GMX & Co.

United Internet Adressen und Server landen sehr schnell auf Blacklists von Spamfiltern.

Selbst 1&1 ist davon manchmal betroffen.

Ändern kann dies nur United Internet.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2016)

Das Problem ist ja dass die mail von Trion nicht bei einem GMX Konto ankommt. Insofern passt das mit dem Blacklisting so hier nicht wie Du das schreibst.

Die Trion Server werden vom GMX Mailsystem hier offenbar abgewiesen.

 

Der Grund dazu würde im generierten Bounce / Fehler stehen. Nur den bekommt der Spieler ja nicht, sondern wiederrum Trion.


----------



## Gorlucy (12. Februar 2016)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung? Habe jetzt lange nicht gespielt und habe wieder richtig Lust drauf. Kann mich aber nicht einloggen da ich eine GMX Adresse habe und die Mail nicht ankommt. Mail-Adresse ändern kann ich nicht, da ich mich ja nicht einloggen kann


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2016)

Über Support die E-Mail-Adresse des Accounts ändern lassen. Ich habe bei meinem Archeage Account auch eine gmail-Adresse dann eintragen lassen.

 

 

/edit:

Ich denke das Grundproblem ist, dass die zuständigen Nameserver zu lange für eine Antwort brauchen. 6 Sekunden sind zu lange.

In dem Fall  über das 1&1 Netz getestet.

 

time dig @ns1.trionworlds.com triongames.com mx

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> @ns1.trionworlds.com triongames.com mx
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 14239
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 8, ADDITIONAL: 4
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;triongames.com.                        IN      MX

;; ANSWER SECTION:
triongames.com.         3600    IN      MX      10 triongames-com.mail.protection.outlook.com.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns2.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns1.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns2.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns4.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns3.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns1.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns4.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns3.p23.dynect.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns2.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       208.94.27.10
ns4.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       193.105.173.10
ns3.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       72.5.255.10
ns1.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       208.94.26.10

;; Query time: 128 msec
;; SERVER: 208.94.26.10#53(208.94.26.10)
;; WHEN: Fri Feb 12 13:49:52 2016
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 321


real    0m6.150s
user    0m0.016s
sys     0m0.000s
 

 

Was mich jetzt stutzen lässt, ist dass die Abfrage aus einem anderen Netz zeitlich ganz anders aussieht:

time dig @ns1.trionworlds.com triongames.com mx

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> @ns1.trionworlds.com triongames.com mx
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 25463
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 8, ADDITIONAL: 4
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;triongames.com.                        IN      MX

;; ANSWER SECTION:
triongames.com.         3600    IN      MX      10 triongames-com.mail.protection.outlook.com.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns3.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns2.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns1.p23.dynect.net.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns2.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns4.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns3.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns1.trionworlds.com.
triongames.com.         3600    IN      NS      ns4.p23.dynect.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns2.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       208.94.27.10
ns4.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       193.105.173.10
ns3.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       72.5.255.10
ns1.trionworlds.com.    300     IN      A       208.94.26.10

;; Query time: 120 msec
;; SERVER: 208.94.26.10#53(208.94.26.10)
;; WHEN: Fri Feb 12 12:51:58 2016
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 321


real    0m0.131s
user    0m0.005s
sys     0m0.006s
 

 

Die Frage ist nun warum und we hat schuld 

Mhm ev. kann ich da was in Erfahrung bringen, wird aber etwas dauern.


----------

